# Weird mucusy poop in 10wk old goat kid



## sodamancer (Jun 6, 2013)

We have been feeding her raw goat milk bottles.  Yesterday her poop was an odd grey color and today its like this.  









The long skinny one i broke apart....no obvious worms but i dont have a micro scope.  Suggestions?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't have any idea, but I'd be taking it to a vet to find out.

I have NEVER seen anything like that.

DonnaBelle


----------



## sodamancer (Jun 6, 2013)

ty. we do not yet have a vet for her......guess its time to call


----------



## sodamancer (Jun 6, 2013)

VET WAS ALSO STUMPED. SUGGESTED WEANING


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad you had the vet check it since the photo looks like it could be intestine.


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 6, 2013)

Worms!

About 60% of diarrhea in young animals is worm related. Worm the mother too. Fenbendazole would be best for a nursing mother since its not passed transmammary.


----------



## sodamancer (Jun 8, 2013)

xa.logan said:
			
		

> Worms!
> 
> About 60% of diarrhea in young animals is worm related. Worm the mother too. Fenbendazole would be best for a nursing mother since its not passed transmammary.


She is bottle fed. No dam.  I have only two goats...both 2 months ish  did a fecal sample....no parasites.  Took off the raw milk, feeding electrolites and hay. took away grain too. hoping to see improvment.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 8, 2013)

Just from the pic, I would guess a hairball....any hair or fur in the funky stuff? Baby goats taste test everything....especially dirt. Do you have any clay cat litter, clay soil, project clay around?


----------



## sodamancer (Jun 8, 2013)

Very sandy soil, no clay that they can get into......Today she is seeming to feel fine. I gave her electrolytes instead of bottles yesterday......No poo stuck to her bum. no diarhea noticeable. No i did not see hair in the poo.  Too much grain??  I dont know.  Her temp has stayed 102.9-103.4. These are my first two goats and i am just terrified of killing them.  I wonder if every newbie goat herder is like this. sheesh.   Thanks for the advice!


----------



## elevan (Jun 8, 2013)

Since you've got no fever and a fecal shows no parasite load then I say give 3x the dosage of some probiotics for a couple of days and let the gut flora flourish and hopefully correct the issue.


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay good. My vet always assumes worms until proven otherwise. Look like you got it handled. Even if you're feeding raw milk, it's completely possible for the eggs of worms to pass through the milk.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 9, 2013)

Coccidiosis can show up as mucusy poop too. Just a thought. Try whole milk from the store warm and give 3x a day only.


----------



## Tiss (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know what is causing the string of pearls poo in your kid, but my doe had the same thing when she was suffering from toxemia. She's fully recovered now.


----------

